
Detroit neighborhood plea: we want squatters - rmason
http://www.detroitnews.com/story/news/local/detroit-city/2015/09/17/detroit-neighborhood-plea-want-squatters/32558019/
======
werber
I stayed in a squat that came about the same way a few years back, and thought
it was just a weird one off occurrence.

